# 1938 vintage colson bicycle in original condition - $1625 (san diego , ca. )



## ATXBIKEGUY (May 15, 2013)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/3799704770.html


----------



## Nickinator (May 15, 2013)

pretty sure its a post war.  still a sweet looking bike. whos going to be its new owner?

Nick.



ATXBIKEGUY said:


> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/3799704770.html


----------



## RJWess (May 15, 2013)

Love the gills on the tank, it makes the bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 15, 2013)

Been confirmed it's between '50-'53. If it was indeed prewar, I'd be test-driving a customer's car to San Diego right now


----------



## hzqw2l (May 15, 2013)

*Original?*

I like the 50's reflector pedals the best...


----------



## hd3kmize (May 16, 2013)

*It is indeed original*

I know the seller and have seen the bike in person.  It is an original condition bike that has been sitting in storage for several years.  Should be a nice addition to a Cabers collection.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 16, 2013)

Looks good, but should have some decals on the guard and tank...
Chris


----------



## Gary Mc (May 16, 2013)

Beautiful bike but agree definitely post-war.


----------



## fatbike (May 18, 2013)

1950-53 colson for sure...


----------

